# How do you rescue someone else's neglected bunny?



## SumpinSpecial (Oct 14, 2016)

This has been driving me batty for a while, so I finally have to talk about it and maybe get some tips from you guys on what I can do about it. My in-laws (mother in law, brother in law and his daughter) live in a different county from me, but in the same state. We visit every few months. They love animals but tend to be neglectful. The brother in law brings dogs home and they usually end up being taken care of by my mother in law, who is a kind and sensible person. He also brings home cats for his daughter, and a year or two ago he bought her a rabbit. My mother in law is in her mid-90's now and can't handle taking care of all these animals so they need to step up and be more responsible. My rant is all about them, and excludes her.

They currently have one dog. He does get a modicum of care, not up to my standards, but reasonable so I don't say anything to them about him. He lives in the house and is regularly fed and watered. We did have to nag them to get him castrated, though. They can't afford vet care for any of the animals. They also feed and water the cats regularly but let them roam outdoors. The daughter is now in high school, so old enough to take proper care of pets but busy with socializing and school work. So you guys get the picture, right? Here's the bad part that really, really bothers me.

The rabbit lives in a travel cage in the carport. It twists my heart every time we visit and I see that poor thing. I was just looking a local rabbit rescue organizations and they all say not to report neglect cases to them because they have limited resources (which I understand). I'm not even sure the rabbit could be rehabilitated suitable for a better home at this point, he's been in "solitary confinement" for so long. But what can I do? Besides trying to ask the daughter to take better care of him, is there anything I can do to help the poor guy? (My husband won't let me get any more pets than we already have.)


----------



## ladysown (Oct 14, 2016)

buy them a bigger cage.... give the rabbit room to roam.


----------



## SumpinSpecial (Oct 15, 2016)

OMG, that's such an obvious answer, I'm a total idiot for not seeing it! You're right! Where's that head-slap emoticon...

and I'm not being sarcastic, just my mind is truly blown that I didn't see this. I'm embarrassed....


----------



## BlackRabbits (Oct 15, 2016)

SumpinSpecial said:


> OMG, that's such an obvious answer, I'm a total idiot for not seeing it! You're right! Where's that head-slap emoticon...
> 
> and I'm not being sarcastic, just my mind is truly blown that I didn't see this. I'm embarrassed....



I don't think you need to be embarrassed. It's easy to miss the obvious when you're grappling with a complex and difficult situation. 

I'm wondering how much the rabbit's owners really want him. People tire of pets and dump them out of sight, then forget to look after them. In that case it's probably better to talk them into giving up the rabbit before spending money on a new cage. A neglected rabbit is still neglected, even if it's in a bigger cage. Are they depriving the rabbit of basic needs like proper food and a clean cage, or is it just a matter of not spending time with it because it's outdoors? If the problem is that they're not spending time with it, a big cage won't address that issue. However, it would be a good start to improve this rabbit's life.

Another issue is the owner's knowledge of husbandry. Many people know little about rabbits and subscribe to old wives' tales stating that they belong in a cramped hutch outdoors and will be happy with no social interaction from other rabbits or humans. It's equivalent to leaving a dog chained in the back yard alone. Many people think of rabbits as outdoor farm animals and don't realize that they are just as intelligent and interactive as any dog or cat, and have the same need for companionship. In that case it would be a good idea to try to educate them on a rabbit's needs. If they are unwilling to do anything to improve the rabbit's life and establish a better relationship with it, and unwilling to consider a second rabbit to keep it company, then once again it would be an idea to suggest they rehome the rabbit, and help them to find a new owner.


----------



## JerseyMini (Jan 15, 2017)

There are rescue groups who will be willing to go the extra mile to rescue a rabbit from an abusive situation or testing lab. You could try the activist corner in the House Rabbit Society--- and organization that assists in rescues ?


----------

